# Anyone built their own duck boat? update in the water 1-12-09



## mello_collins

Anyone built their own duck boat? 

I'm going to be starting one here in the next few weeks. It will be very similar to this one. atomicnutria

I got an engine from smallenginewarehouse.com and I’m getting an aluminum frame and SS prop from utahmarshmotors.com.  I’m trying to keep the boat under 80lbs equipped(minus motor) and the motor will be under 60lbs. I want to be able to pick it up my self and carry in two trips to the water.

I'm using Cyprus 1x8 and 3mm Okoume plywood(12lbs a sheet) that I just got. I’m planning on one layer of Kevlar on the bottom and then glassing the top and bottom. I'll also glass what I can of the inside.

Any recommendations, cautions, or tips would be appreciated as I have never done this before.

mello


----------



## paulito

I built one a few years back. Learned a lot. Biggest lesson was the more quality materials you put into it the longer it will last. Also remember that water will find a way so don't scrimp on the sealant. I found that my boat deteriorated from the inside out. specifically the cockpit area where hunters walked constantly. The wood just took a real beating. 

If you are working from a set of plans try and anticipate problems or deficiencies. I am a big guy, 6'3" and 230. I had to go back in and add more lateral supports on my boat because of my weight and also because i was using a 25hp motor on it. Also plan out were you are going to put everything before hand (ie battery, electronics, even were you will want to put your gun). That will help you not have to go back and add things or have to cut out something that is already sealed.  

Just remember that wood boats take yearly maintenance to keep them up. Nothing better than pulling up to the ramp with a mess of birds and telling people that you built the boat yourself. Good Luck


----------



## bpintail

I built one several years ago. It was great fun and an excelent boat. Check out this site http://www.gatorboats.com/forum/      there are some really nice guys on the site that can answer any questions you may run into.


----------



## clent586

*Here is another.....*

This is a very simple boat build for your first project that you might wnt to try. Very easy, does not take long, and cost around $150 depending on fiberglass and mat choice. If nothing else, this link may give you some ideas. I built one 2 years ago and still floats! PM your email to me and I will send you the plans.
http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=602498
Good luck, Clent


----------



## clent586

P.S. bpintail, that link for gatorboats sent me to a different kinda site! Might want to check it.


----------



## GADAWGS

marshrat and I are looking to build a couple during the summer. Will post up as we go along


----------



## mello_collins

paulito said:


> Biggest lesson was the more quality materials you put into it the longer it will last.
> 
> try and anticipate problems or deficiencies. I am a big guy, 6'3" and 230.



I'm trying to use the best materials I reasonably can. I'm about the same size as you and I'm trying to take that into consideration. This will be a heavily modified version of the kara hummer design.



clent586 said:


> This is a very simple boat build for your first project that you might wnt to try. Very easy, does not take long, and cost around $150 depending on fiberglass and mat choice.



I can't build two. The fur is already flying over one. If my wife had any idea how much this is going to cost she would shoot me. If I can find a really cheap trailer then the entire package of boat, mud motor, and trailer should be under two grand. That is super cheap compared to buying a new boat and mud motor.

I still haft to source my epoxy, kevlar, glass, and foam.

mello


----------



## Gaducker

Yea I told my wife its only 500 bucks, Well by the time all was said and done I was in for aroud 1400.00.  I built a gator also like Bpintail,  THe web site he gave works you just have to acess the forum from that page.  Its there just look harder.  
        Us composites for your glass, epoxy and foam.
Whats goin on Ben,  Check your PMs       Chris


----------



## waddler

I have built several plywood/fibreglass boats that lasted well. The biggest problem I had was the sand cutting the glass off the bottom edge and the water getting around the sealant inside. I solved it by attaching the sides and bottom to the edge of the inside strip, leaving a triangular gap which I filled with wood putty and rounded with sandpaper. This allowed a much smoother corner for the glass cloth and even when the glass was cut off, it did not leak before I could redo it.

Killed many ducks out of those drift boats.

waddler


----------



## mello_collins

Thanks waddler,

That is a great hint. That is one of the reasons I’m planning on using a layer of Kevlar on the bottom and covering it with glass. Hopefully the abrasion resistance of Kevlar would keep the hull sound. Because this design has the front and back encapsulated, I will not be able to get back into those areas once the deck is on. I only get one chance to get it right.  Anybody got some other hints? Keep them coming!

Thanks,
mello


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Use epoxy instead of polyester resin if you are not already doing so.

Mix powdered graphite with the epoxy on the bottom for maximum abrasion resistance.

You can avoid the problem that Waddler mention by rounding all edges.  You can do what he did, or round them with a sander, file, Surform, etc.  FG will not wrap around a square edge, and you will get a bubble underneath it.

Also, respectfully suggest that you reconsider program of applying Kevlar and covering with glass.  You are not going to get any abrasion resistance that way, unless you want to be repairing the glass.

If you want to get some abrasion resistance comparable to Kevlar at a much cheaper price, lay down a layer of glass, then a layer of Dynel, which is polypropolene.  Don't use the Dynel as the primary hull material, but it has excellent abrasion resistance and finishes beautifully.

Dynel and the graphite/epoxy fill will produce a virtually bulletproof bottom.

If you lay down two layers of anything, try to do it "wet on wet".  You will get a much superior bond.


----------



## mello_collins

25-06

Thanks of the tips! I’m looking at the graphite/epoxy for the final layer or are you saying use it in the whole wet out of the bottom of the hull? 

I am thinking Kevlar instead of Dynel for more strength. Every thing I have found said Dynel did not act as a structural component because the fiber stretches. With what I’m going to be doing with this boat I will have to repair the bottom glass every year or so, but I’m thinking the Kevlar layer will make it a lot stronger. I am really over engineering it, but I am hard on my things. I’ll definitely try to do it wet on wet as you described. Now I need to find 4oz or less S glass 50+ inches wide preferably in satin or twill weave.

mello


----------



## mello_collins

*Boat started!*

The wife is officially ticked off. She has lost the carport during the summer for the foreseeable future. I have started the boat build! The rest of the materials should be here by Tuesday. The wife actually asked if it would float since I have never built a boat before. Needless to say, I was a little miffed. I think I will name her the SS Minnow is her honor. At this time most of the wood is cut and I’ll try to figure how I want to cut the transom this weekend and start putting her together.

mello


----------



## rayjay

Speedway Motors sells rolls of sheet plastic that you guys might find useful for your boats. You could use it inside the boat where you would be standing or walking. This would keep the glass from being worn through. 

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/p/1557,229_Colored-Plastic.html


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> Thanks of the tips! I’m looking at the graphite/epoxy for the final layer or are you saying use it in the whole wet out of the bottom of the hull?



When you have your bottom cloth on and filled with one coat of epoxy, let it cure, and then fair (sand).  As a finish coat, just as you would apply paint, apply 2 to 3 coats of epoxy/graphite mix.  Coat the entire bottom, and as far up the sides as you think you need to go.  Most people go about 4 inches up the side.

You can mix the epoxy/graphite up to 50/50 by volume, most people seem to be satisfied with 75/25 epoxy/graphite by volume.

You want to apply thin coats, and try to apply them wet on wet for maximum adhesion. "Wet" means that the epoxy is a little tacky to touch.  Make every effort to get a good smooth surface --that's why you use multiple thin coats-- because you do not want to be sanding the epoxy/graphite mix.  Done properly you will end up with a high gloss black finish that is literally bullet proof.  

You can use the graphite for the whole wet out but its not really necessary, and adds additional expense.

Dynel over FG will give you abrasion resistance comparable to Kevlar.  Kevlar is incredibly expensive, and difficult to work with for laminating.  If I were using Kevlar at all, it would be for rub strips down the keel, sort of like kayakers do.  I think they may call them crash pads.

I think that you will be pleasantly surprised at how little maintenance the hull will require.


----------



## mello_collins

Had a set back tonight. While bending the gunnels on the front one snapped.  I'll have to order another 14 foot board to replace it. Lots of people online soaked theirs but, the directions said it was not needed. Well, I'll soak it next time.

mello


----------



## mello_collins

Had a set back after my vacation where I snapped one of the gunnels while bending them. Wish me luck; I’m going to try again. I’m going to wrap them with beach towels and pour boiling water over them for an hour. Hopefully neither will snap this time.

mello


----------



## mello_collins

Well I got the gunnels bent today. Had two small problems. First, because the rear of this boat is supposed to be the same as the front I ended up with double bends at the first 44inch rib, because the back should be bending in. I had noticed this on many others online, but could not figure out what caused it. It could be easily remedied by shortening the first 44” rib by one inch.  The second problem was that one gunnel had more tension than the other, but that is just what you expect when dealing with wood. I inserted the keel in the rib slots to straighten it up after every thing was attached. This helped a lot but not quite enough so I placed cinder blocks to get every thing lined up and will let it dry this way. Wish me luck!


----------



## mello_collins

Made some progress. If you have seen kara hummers online you'll notice how I changed the rear and front designs. I had to make the front deck rib support one piece with a keel slot in the bottom to help straighten out the boat. Apparently one of the gunnels had a bit more tension to it. I tried heating the offending side for an hour with a heat gun, but I had no luck. Once the keel was routed into the nose and placed into the keel slots it straightened up nicely.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Looks like you know what your doing.


----------



## Wing Shootin

Wow, That looks awesome. Bet your wife will give it a try.


----------



## Gut_Pile

lookin good.


----------



## mello_collins

what do you think of the progress?

mello


----------



## duck chaser

looking good. I am in the process of building a hybrid. Cant wait to hunt out of it.


----------



## mello_collins

duck chaser

got a pic


----------



## mello_collins

finished the framing. her she is


----------



## Derek Edge

Looks great.  I've always said I would try building me one, one day, just havn't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## duck chaser

The design on the boat I built is not nearly as complicated as the one you built. All I have to do now is sand a little bit and fiberglass it. Should be ordering my fiberglass soon. I wont have it ready for teal season but it will be ready for the regular season. I saw the boats on the refuge forum and just kind of winged it.


----------



## mello_collins

duck chaser,

That is a sweet little boat with out plans. I was told by others to do a little one first but there is no way the wife would understand that and I'm a little impatient. I just got the scale out and got her weight. 78lbs I'll lose a few with routing and such but, still will end up around 110lbs finished. Still light enough to carry if i had to and be able to ride a good ways with a motor at a comfortable clip. I'm hoping to have her ready by the middle of the season.

mello


----------



## emtguy

those look really cool.


----------



## duck chaser

I saw it on the refuge forum and there are a good many pictures of it on there. Really not much to it. I ended up cutting about six inches off the width after i built it. I will end up pulling this boat behind my big boat and then just put a trolling motor on it. fun project. Yours is looking really good. cant wait to see a finished product.


----------



## mello_collins

Well I'm about ready to put the hull on. I got a hold of some Innegra™ S  fabric. Doing a test to see if it will be strong enough. Laid one layer on each side of the 3mm ply then a layer of 4oz on one side (simulate the outside of the hull). Tested it with a brick. What do you think?

vid

http://s509.photobucket.com/albums/s335/mello_collins/?action=view&current=hulltest.flv


----------



## duck chaser

I do believe that will be strong enough. My fiberglass should come in at the beginning of next week. Might just be able to shoot some teal out of it after all. I have my flotation in and am just waiting on fiberglass. After that, a coat or two of paint and it will be ready. I will post some more pics after I get the fiberglass on. You going to put a motor on yours? I am going to pull mine with my big boat and then use a trolling motor on the hybrid. Can't wait to see your boat finished.


----------



## mello_collins

I'm planning on a 6hp long tail.


----------



## mello_collins

I have made a lot of progress. Work and family had me away from my build for a while. I laid the hull as two pieces with two pieces of cloth for inner strength. I could not have done it without the help of my neighbor. Laid the cloth on the plywood then waited for it to get tacky them flipped it onto the frame and attached it. Hull is epoxyed to the frame this way. attached slide show


----------



## Gut_Pile

lookin good.


----------



## duck chaser

I bet you are about ready to get it in the water. I am going to test mine soon. gotta find the time. All I have left is to paint.


----------



## mello_collins

Word of advice. Don't let the cold weather catch you while you still trying to epoxy or you will end up like me. Stuck in a homemade duckcave with heaters so the epoxy will cure.


----------



## MustangMAtt30

mello_collins said:


> Word of advice. Don't let the cold weather catch you while you still trying to epoxy or you will end up like me. Stuck in a homemade duckcave with heaters so the epoxy will cure.



You are doing a great job man!

I have enjoyed watching your progress.


----------



## DuckKiller

*Interesting website about duckboats/decoys*

http://duckboats.net/cgi-bin/forum/gforum.cgi  Website has duckboat specs. loaded with info materals pics etc. Also for all the decoy carvers to if any on this site.


----------



## mello_collins

Update

I got the keel strip routed and attached. 5.5ft long 2.5 inch wide






Laid up the thick fabric and it did not want to conform to the sides of the strip so I bought some sand and made a form. Laid the cloth, covered it with plastic and the put form on and filled with sand.






It worked OK. The fabric did not get pressed to the sides of the strip well enough. I blame that on me. I used 4mil plastic over the center of the boat and should have used saran wrap like I did for the sides. It would have stretched into the curve better than the 4mil plastic. I also believe I wiped a little too much epoxy out of that area. Ended up sanding the sides of the strip down and putting an 8 inch wide strip of glass over the area.






I wet out the bottom and laid the side fabric pieces bringing them together to double them over the front of the hull. Then while it was still wet applied another layer of glass.













After the glass was on I wrapped the edges all the way around the boat with saran wrap to help it conform to the curves. A little massaging of the material was needed at the stern corners and the bow.









Since then I've let it cure and trimmed the excess. I'll be sanding for the next couple of days to get it where I want it. Then I will be working on the deck.


----------



## JerkBait

awesome job!


----------



## Bandchazer

Thats awesome. 

I bet your neighbors cant wait till your done and un-enclose your car port.. lol


----------



## mello_collins

Bandchazer said:


> Thats awesome.
> 
> I bet your neighbors cant wait till your done and un-enclose your car port.. lol



The neighbors don't mind much. They come over every once in awhile to see the progress. The wife on the other hand


----------



## Medicine Man

Is there any concern about the weight ? I enjoy watching the progress. You need to get this thing in the water before season comes in..


----------



## mello_collins

Hot Dog said:


> Is there any concern about the weight ?



Well it is coming out heavier than originally thought. The thick Innegra is taking a lot of epoxy. It still should be around 140 or less though. It is strong as heck . All the seams are glued, filleted, and taped. The hull is strong as a rock. I beat on it a little and couldn't budge it. As a final test I flipped the boat right side up on the saw horses and selected a point between the ribs to knee it. Hit it hard enough to lift the boat off of the saw horse with out a blemish to the hull. I limped around for awhile though.


----------



## duck chaser

Looks like you are making some good progress. Season is approaching fast now.  What kind of paint do you plan on using? I have mine all done but the paint.


----------



## mello_collins

duck chaser said:


> Looks like you are making some good progress. Season is approaching fast now.  What kind of paint do you plan on using? I have mine all done but the paint.



In all honesty I haven't given paint much thought. I'm thinking about wall paper glue and camo fabric over whatever I paint it with.


----------



## Daffyblaster

Heya, mello! You left a signature on my guestbook for the atomicnutria. I've been reading over your post of your boat build. Keep up the good work, buddy! On the next one you build,  you can use an adjustable or ratcheting tie-down strap to hold the two gunnels together for joining the nose. This provides equal tension on each side. I used a wedge- shaped piece of scrap on each side to give the strap something to hold onto. Oh, yeah, and if you use hemlock for your dimensional lumbar you have less breakage. LOL I broke a set of gunnels on mine. Is that some sort of ballistic cloth you're using or something? That is some seriously thick looking cloth. 

I don't recommend wallpaper glue over the camo cloth. I've seen camo cloth done it looks great, but you'll want to use epoxy resin to affix it to the boat. You can paint a coat of resin on and then apply the cloth while it's still wet. You can then either saturate the cloth with another coat of resin or not. If you do, it will dry shiny and you'll have to sand it to kill the sheen. Parkers Duck boat paint works great, too. I used that on mine, plus rattlecan paint for the shadowing and camo stencil work. Do you have a trailer for it?

Hey, thanks, btw for letting me know about this forum. I just moved back to GA and this is great!

Gil


----------



## mello_collins

Daffyblaster,

Welcome to the site!

Thanks for the info Gil. Never thought of hemlock, went with new growth cyprus for light weight and rot resistance. I think it just did not want to bend that far with out heating. My bro in AL snapped one also. His steam contraption melted the pvc pipe he tried to use. He is going to fab up a new one using rain gutter down spouts and try again. I didn’t get a pic of it but I did use a ratchet strap the second time.  The colt is something new to the market and is not in full production yet, they are actually doing some ballistics testing with it embedded in epoxy though. One inch thick stops a 44mag I think. It took a lot more resin than I had planed, but it is tough as all get out. 

I still nave not decided what I’ll do to the deck. Further discussion with friends is definitely leaning me towards paint though. I probably could get some old x-ray films from work to make stencils with.

As for a trailer I picked up a large bass boat trailer that I’m going to convert into a flat bed. I think.  Figured I could gust put down two extra 2x12’s covered with carpet and leave a gap for the keel strip. I think it will work and still have a trailer to move stuff with also.

mello


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> I probably could get some old x-ray films from work to make stencils with.



Stencils and paint are the way to go.  The camo cloth and epoxy just adds unnecessary weight.

As far as paint, you can go from $100/gal 2 part polyurerthane to house or porch paint.  

Here is an article by Dave Carnell, a well known boat designer and builder on the use of house paint.  http://www.simplicityboats.com/latexcarnel.html


----------



## mello_collins

*little progress*

Clicked a pic of the hull profile. She is all glassed in, just have to do the floor.





Pic of floor framing with scrap foam cut up for bulk. Ordered more pour foam yesterday to fill it up with. This should bring my flotation up to between 450-500lbs. not counting the large water tight compartment under the hatch.






Back hatch and power plug trimmed in. Got to paint and attach.


----------



## mdhall

That thing looks like it costs more than my truck by the time you're done with it. It sure looks good though.


----------



## Daffyblaster

Looking good! Looking good! We need to meet up after you're done and compare boats. I want to get a closer look!


----------



## mello_collins

Pic of hull with graphite.  thanks again 25-06






couple of pics of the deck painted.














what do you think?


----------



## Daffyblaster

Sweet work! I looooove that paint job! How did you do that? Almost looks like sponge roller for texturizing.


----------



## mello_collins

Hot Dog said:


> How much would you say you have in the boat so far.. Very nice.. I hope you have a good trailor it looks heavy.. I guess some type of small mud motor?



I think the total for the boat is going to be around $1100. That does not include a few extra power tools I had to buy or my TIME. She weighs about 140 as a guess. I over built the transom and the Innegra fabric took way more epoxy than planed. They are going to be making the next batch of fabric with flat, instead of twisted fibers. That would have saved a ton of weight as the cloth would be much thinner.



Daffyblaster said:


> Sweet work! I looooove that paint job! How did you do that? Almost looks like sponge roller for texturizing.



Double base coat. Then four diff spray colors. Then a sponge roller with the base coat again. I hope it looks good to the birds!


----------



## mello_collins

Had to modify the transom. It was originally designed for a plate to bolt to as per instructions from mark at utahmarshmotors.com. Well, the low life could not deliver the frame. I ordered it six months ago, the last several weeks he kept saying two more weeks and then stopped answering calls or emails. Don't deal with him. Really ticked me off.  Now i have a frame on it's way from beavertail.

I filled the well with flotation foam and covered it with more wood and fiberglass. Glued up a mounting block out of scrap marine ply and installed 1/8" aluminum plate to each side of the block and transom. Painting it tonight.


----------



## mello_collins

Took her out for her maiden voyage today. 14.3mph per the gps. May need to adjust the carb and governor along with the cavitation plate to maybe get a little bit more speed.


----------



## t bird

That is a fine looking boat there! I know you are proud!


----------



## Bowman#3

that's great man


----------



## hunt-it-all

Thats a great looking boat. good work


----------



## Gut_Pile

awesome lookin boat. it's been pretty cool watching your project progress over the last few months. Congrats on getting it done. I'm sure you'll enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## bonecollector

*Great job*

Great job dude now lets see some dead ducks in it


----------



## mello_collins

bonecollector said:


> Great job dude now lets see some dead ducks in it


----------

